# Slowness?



## Buzz762 (Dec 4, 2006)

This is potentially just my computer, but when i try to reply or post a thread, it just seems to take an unusually long period of time. Anyone else notice things are moving a little slow?


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Dec 4, 2006)

a few things have been a bit funny like pages refusing to load and andbeing sent to an error page when I try and vote on poles on the front page


----------



## playstopause (Dec 4, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> This is potentially just my computer, but when i try to reply or post a thread, it just seems to take an unusually long period of time. Anyone else notice things are moving a little slow?



Me too. Unusual.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 4, 2006)

I have the same problem. Sometimes I'll go to open a thread and I get this message that my IP address has been banned. I can open the thread another way without problems, so I know this is not my fault.


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2006)

Growing pains of the site, I'm afraid. The server is $250 a month, and it basically gets pounded all day between the users online, lurkers and spiders. There's not much I can do about it really, without sacrificing features of the forums. It's just going to be slower during peak hours.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 4, 2006)

If guys were as handsome as me, you wouldn't have these problems. I never have problems. 






In all honesty, I haven't been having many problems myself, but maybe that's because I post mainly in the evenings? Whatever the reason, all is well on the Western Front, for me.


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

it's kinda hit or miss for me..


----------

